# funny stories about my boys



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 1062_n.jpg
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 3778_n.jpg
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 9703_n.jpg

you see this heap, right? well, Harvey made it all by himself! it was all *perfectly flat* before he got under the liner and applied himself to work... he shuffled like **** and then he emitted a rather loud chirp.. i take it that it was the chirp of satisfaction, 'cause the result clearly pleased him. you'd think there's there's a miniature hippo sleeping in there and not a small, slender hog...

***

that night he licked my hand twice and immediately pressed his mouth hard to the spot he licked and drooled a little. this officially qualifies as kissing.

***

sometimes my ma cleans Sweetie's wheel before he's asleep, like at night. he really and truly hates to have his poop taken away right under his nose. so... my bright boy stopped pooping on the wheel. seriously. he just couldn't take such impertinence anymore. no, he doesn't use the litter-box--his poops were found in two parts of his condo. well, the next night the new poops appeared in *exactly same* places, mirroring the other night's choices with perfect precision.

i'm wowed.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwww! Hippo hedgie kisses! And a poop artist. You have quite the entertaining duo there! I want kisses!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I read this, looked at Phin, and said, "Why can't you give me kisses too?"


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> I read this, looked at Phin, and said, "Why can't you give me kisses too?"


 :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

My guy has done the same thing to his cage, big giant organized heap in the middle, and I've personally stopped trying to get him to sleep in his house. My favorite game is there is usually several 'humps' of liner and I try and guess which one is really him. Game over when the hump huffs back at me.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Harvey should be an interior decorator, he did a great job   That hedgie kiss sounds heart melting, I hope to get one of those one day from mine.

That Sweetie cracks me up, I can just hear the internal dialogue "but Maaaaa, I really wanted it there and you messed it up" lol


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the poops were in *the same* places again. the wheel is sparkling clean (but he does run on it 'cause there are tiny footprints of his poopy feet). i am wowed, i'm telling you.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My husband & I were talking last night & I will sometimes tell him cute stories or things from here. I told him about your little kiss. He proceeded to press his nose into my cheek. I said "Thanks for not licking or drooling on me." "Well, I'm not 100% hedgehog" was his reply. :lol: 

Thought you would like to know how your story has expanded beyond the bounds of this forum.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> My husband & I were talking last night & I will sometimes tell him cute stories or things from here. I told him about your little kiss. He proceeded to press his nose into my cheek. I said "Thanks for not licking or drooling on me." "Well, I'm not 100% hedgehog" was his reply. :lol:
> 
> Thought you would like to know how your story has expanded beyond the bounds of this forum.


----------

